# Anyone have a noreve cover for their pw



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

If you have a noreve cover for your paperwhite  I have a couple of questions for you.  Is it difficult to remove the paperwhite if needed??
And can you use a skin with it
Thanks in advance 
Misty


----------



## MikeZidd (Mar 29, 2017)

Need something good I must give this good to others.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a Noreve cover for the Kindle keyboard. It's easy to remove the Kindle but the cover also holds it securely (it's never come out by accident). I use a skin with it. 

I would imagine it's the same for the Paperwhite.


----------

